
Dynamic GitHub-Follow (Unofficial) - venky_sekar
https://github.com/Spockuto/github-follow
======
venky_sekar
A dynamic github follow button implementation in Javascript.

Tired of static button. Use this implementation to make your front end pages
more awesome.

